# Gefahr auf dem Lieserpfad



## Fossy (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo an Alle,

ich möchte hier auf eine Gefahrenstelle auf dem Lieserpfad hinweisen und alle die diesen wunderschönen Singletrail unter die Räder nehmen möchten eindringlich warnen.
Auf dem Teilstück von Manderscheid nach Wittlich befindet sich ca. 1000m hinter der Kreuzung der Landstraße L 60 eine kleine Brücke / Steeg hinter einer Rechtskurve.Genau am Anfang der Brücke ragt ein schief gewachsener Baum etwa auf Kopfhöhe quer über den Pfad. Gegen diesen Baum prallte am Donnerstag einer meiner Fahrradkollegen mit dem Kopf.
Er hatte sich auf die kleine Schwelle der Brücke konzentriert um das Vorderrad zeitig anheben zu können.Hierbei übersah er den Baum.Die Geschwindigkit war nicht besonders hoch und er trug einen Helm.
Er zog sich eine schwere Wirbelverletzung mit totaler Lähmung der unteren Extremitäten zu und mußte mit dem Rettungshubschrauber in eine neurochirurgische Klinik geflogen werden.
Hier wurde er operiert. Die Prognose sieht nicht gut aus. 

Passt also alle auf und schaut auch mal nach oben wenn es eng hergeht.
Damit alle von uns wieder gesund von unseren Touren nach Hause kommen und weiter auf zwei Rädern unterwegs sein können.

Stay save, allzeit gute Fahrt

Fossy


----------



## dave (1. Juni 2008)

Oh Mann, danke für den Hinweis und gute Besserung an den Kumpel!

Diese Gefahr lauert doch öfter als man denkt. Mir ist sowas ähnliches auch erst vor paar Wochen passiert, weil ich mich auf die Passage konzentrierte und die Sicht auf das Hindernis bei dieser Kopfhaltung durch den Visier total geblockt wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (2. Juni 2008)

schlimme Sache das mit Deinem Kumpel..
wo sich wohl die Vermutung der Lähmung bestätigt hatt

wüsch Im Kraft..


----------



## >Helge< (3. Juni 2008)

Wünsche Deinem Kumpel auch alles erdenklich Gute !!!!


----------



## Single-Trail (7. Juni 2008)

Danke für die Info, da sieht man wie schnell es gehen kann... das könnte wirklich jedem passieren!    gute Besserung und viel viel Kraft für deinen Kumpel...
Ist es denn schon sicher dass er bleibende Schäden, also die Lämung für immer haben wird? Hoffentlich nicht! 

also noch mal liebe Grüße und gute Besserung!


----------

